# Was ist besser? 1920x1080 o. 1920x1200



## 14943 (26. November 2010)

Ich möchte mir wie viele andere hier einen neuen TFT holen, ABER!

Würde gerne das ich keine schwarzen ränder rechts und links habe, weil wir auf LAN viele alte spiele spielen. Habe jetzt eien mit 1680x1050 und habe keine streifen, was ich sehr gut finde. Daher möchte ich jetzt wissen welche auflösung das ist damit ich die streifen nicht habe. Es wird so der so ein 26 o. 27 Zoll werden. 

Kumpel hat einen mit 16:9 was schei...e ausschaut, ich spiele mit 16:10

Ach und so mehr kontrast der doch hat um so schöner die Farben oder?


----------



## hwk (26. November 2010)

14943 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir wie viele andere hier einen neuen TFT holen, ABER!
> 
> Würde gerne das ich keine schwarzen ränder rechts und links habe, weil wir auf LAN viele alte spiele spielen. Habe jetzt eien mit 1680x1050 und habe keine streifen, was ich sehr gut finde. Daher möchte ich jetzt wissen welche auflösung das ist damit ich die streifen nicht habe. Es wird so der so ein 26 o. 27 Zoll werden.
> 
> ...



1680x1050 is 16:10 
1920x1080 wäre 16:9
1920x1200 wäre 16:10


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. November 2010)

Leider ist deine Formulierung etwas merkwürdig, aber falls es dir um das Seitenverhältnis der Auflösungen geht:
1.680 x 1.050 und 1.920 x 1.200 = 16:10
1.920 x 1.080 = 16:9

Kontrast sagt nichts darüber aus, ob die Farben "schön" sind. Man kann ein sehr kontrastreiches Bild haben auch wenn die Farben verfälscht sind. Zum Nachlesen, was es mit Kontrast (theoretisch) auf sich hat: Kontrast (Optik) ? Wikipedia
Ob ein hoher Kontrastwert bei einem Bildschirm was bringt, hängt dann wiederum von vielen Faktoren ab. Eine reflektierende Oberfläche kann z.B. den hohen Kontrast eines Displays zunichte machen.


----------



## PEG96 (26. November 2010)

ich würd zu einem mit 1920*1200 greifen, da ich wie ich glaube fullhd für filme gemacht is und 16:10 eher das seitenverhältnis für den pc is, korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
Für die Bildqulität am besten einfach mal zu mm usw. gehen und sich das display mal angucken


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen 16:10 stirbt aus. Denn die meisten Spiele kommen von der Konsole und sie ist nun mal eine 16:9 Kiste. In der Zukunft wird es auch noch mehr werden und ich prognostiziere sogar das es in 2 Jahren nur noch 16:9 Bildschirme geben wird.


----------



## hwk (26. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber nicht vergessen 16:10 stirbt aus. Denn die meisten Spiele kommen von der Konsole und sie ist nun mal eine 16:9 Kiste. In der Zukunft wird es auch noch mehr werden und ich prognostiziere sogar das es in 2 Jahren nur noch 16:9 Bildschirme geben wird.



16:10 wird wohl kaum aussterben  die großen Bildschirme setzen meistens auf 2560x1600 was genauso 16:10 ist, ich hab im Moment auch einen 1920x1080 23" Monitor, aber jetzt würde ich ganz klar zu einem mit 1920x1200 greifen, aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden^^


----------



## ¦square²¦ (26. November 2010)

Wenn du selbst sagst, dass dir das 16:9 Format bei Monitoren nicht gefällt und du auf 16:10 zockst, dann würde ich auch einen 16:10 Monitor kaufen. Ich kann mich mit dem 16:9 Format auch nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Kaktus (26. November 2010)

@hulkhardy1
Eher stirbt 16:9 aus als 16:10. Gerade bei Monitoren. Im Professionellem Bereich verwendet niemand 16:9. Wozu auch. Und Full HD ist mehr Marketing als sonst was. Filme in echtem Full HD gibt es gar nicht so viele da das übliche Kinoformat ein ganz anderes Bildverhältnis hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

@kaktus, ich kann mich erinnern das es vor 2 Jahren erheblich mehr 16:10 Monitore gab als 16:9, jetzt ist es genau umgekehrt. Außerdem werden im Consumerbereich erheblich mehr Monitore verkauft als im Profi Bereich und hier liegt auch das Geld. Mark sein das 16:10 erhalten bleibt aber dann eher als Nischenprodukt.


----------



## hwk (26. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @kaktus, ich kann mich erinnern das es vor 2 Jahren erheblich mehr 16:10 Monitore gab als 16:9, jetzt ist es genau umgekehrt. Außerdem werden im Consumerbereich erheblich mehr Monitore verkauft als im Profi Bereich und hier liegt auch das Geld. Mark sein das 16:10 erhalten bleibt aber dann eher als Nischenprodukt.



Ich denke, dass die Nachfrage nach 16:10 Monitoren wieder steigen wird, ausserdem ist es ja für einen 16:10 Monitor mit 1920x1200 Bildpunkten absolut kein Problem 1920x1080 Bildpunkte darzustellen


----------



## Kaktus (26. November 2010)

@hulkhardy1
Ich denke eher das im gehobenen Bereich das Geld gemacht wird. EIZO und Co. verdienen gut. Ich denke eher das andere Hersteller wie Samsung und Asus da einfach nicht mithalten können und eben günstigeres für die Masse anbieten und eher da die Nische haben. In Büros habe ich bisher auch noch keine 16:9 Monitore gesehen. Entweder noch 5:4 oder 16:10. Der übliche Retailmarkt auf dem Spieler wie wir einkaufen ist eher klein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

Wenn du Bock auf schwarze Ränder hast, stimmt! Ich sag es mal so, hätte auch lieber einen 16:10 als 16:9 aber die Auswahl an 16:10 Monitoren ist so dermaßen klein geworden das ich einfach nicht das richtige finden konnte und deshalb zum BX2450 gegriffen habe. edit: Naja @Kaktus habe aber schon lange kein 24 oder größeren Monitor in einem Büro gesehen.


----------



## hwk (26. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn du Bock auf schwarze Ränder hast, stimmt! Ich sag es mal so, hätte auch lieber einen 16:10 als 16:9 aber die Auswahl an 16:10 Monitoren ist so dermaßen klein geworden das ich einfach nicht das richtige finden konnte und deshalb zum BX2450 gegriffen habe.



Also ob der kleine Rand oben und unten stören würde ^^


----------



## Kaktus (26. November 2010)

@hulkhardy1
Sehr häufig nicht, aber der Wechsel geht langsam von statten. Und die schwarzen Ränder hast du bei 90% aller Filme, auch bei 16:9. Wie gesagt, Full HD ist gehypt und wird von kaum einen Kinofilm genutzt. Und viele Filme in Full HD sind nur zurecht geschnitten und haben eigentlich ein anderes Format.


----------



## 14943 (26. November 2010)

OK danke, es ist ja doch recht klar das 16:10 mehr freunde hat. Ich bedanke mich für die vielen antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @kaktus, ich kann mich erinnern das es vor 2 Jahren erheblich mehr 16:10 Monitore gab als 16:9, jetzt ist es genau umgekehrt. Außerdem werden im Consumerbereich erheblich mehr Monitore verkauft als im Profi Bereich und hier liegt auch das Geld. Mark sein das 16:10 erhalten bleibt aber dann eher als Nischenprodukt.


 
Sehe ich nicht so, die 16:9 Teile kommen von den Notebooks, weil die inzwischen alle so verkauft werden und die machen nun mal einen großen Anteil an Rechnern aus.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn du Bock auf schwarze Ränder hast, stimmt! Ich sag es mal so, hätte auch lieber einen 16:10 als 16:9 aber die Auswahl an 16:10 Monitoren ist so dermaßen klein geworden das ich einfach nicht das richtige finden konnte und deshalb zum BX2450 gegriffen habe. edit: Naja @Kaktus habe aber schon lange kein 24 oder größeren Monitor in einem Büro gesehen.


 
Du hast bei einem 16:9 Monitor ebenso schwarze Ränder, denn nur das Fernsehen sendet im 16:9 Format aus, Kinofilme sind entweder im 17:9 oder im 21:9 Format gemacht.
(bis auf Avatar, der ist in 16:9, aber der ist auch beschissen)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

@quanti, dann rechne bitte mal zusammen wie viele 16:9 und 16:10 Monitore du aktuell findest!
Testbericht über 40 Monitore in PC Games Hardware 7/2010


----------



## Superwip (26. November 2010)

Ganz klar: die Ungleichung:
1920x1200 > 1920x1080 
2304000 > 2073600

Kann schon auf den ersten Blick nur auf eine Weise interpretiert werden: 1920x1200 ist besser da die Auflösung größer ist.

Da eine kleinere Auflösung als die native im Gegensatz zu einer größeren immer verlustfrei dargestellt werden kann ist ein 1920x1200 Monitor praktisch nachteilslos besser; Balken würde ich nicht und nie als Nachteil betrachten



> @quanti, dann rechne bitte mal zusammen wie viele 16:9 und 16:10 Monitore du aktuell findest!


Aktuell findet man auf dem Markt ~1000 verschiedene Modelle mit 16:10 und etwa genausoviele mit 16:9, international vermutlich jeweils noch mehr...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

Also ich weiß net ob ihr euch wirklich mit den verschiedenen Monitoren befasste habt aber die 16:9 Modelle sind bei weitem in der Mehrheit! 75% 16:9, 25% 16:10, von allen Modellen die auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Bruce112 (26. November 2010)

ich hab selber den T240 mit 1920*1200 

ist besser als 1080 

eher sind die konsolen spiele mit 1920*1200  auflösung 

zb Hitman  hab den auf Pc gezockt 

und wenn man in menu sieht was man für Bildeinstellung nehmen kann 

da ist 1920*1200 höchste einstellung, nur 1080 ist nicht drin

bei 1900*1200 auflösung  siehst du mehr


----------



## Kaktus (26. November 2010)

@hulkhardy1
Notebooks und Spieler. Das sind die Hauptkunden für 16:9 (Fernseher mal außen vor). Jemand der ein bisschen mehr macht, nimmt keinen 16:9.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @quanti, dann rechne bitte mal zusammen wie viele 16:9 und 16:10 Monitore du aktuell findest!
> Testbericht über 40 Monitore in PC Games Hardware 7/2010


 
PCGH fördert ja auch die Auflösung 16:9, ist dir das noch nie aufgefallen? 
Ist im PC Bereich aber die falsche Auflösung.
Eigentlich müsste es 8:18 sein, denn viele Webseiten sind noch in 800 Pixel Breite gemacht. 
Aber 16:10 ist ein guter Kompromiss, schade dass es keine größeren Auflösungen gibt.
55 Zoll mit 5760x3600 Pixel würde ich super finden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

55 Zoll mit 5760x3600, klar mit einem quat SLI wäre die Auflösung dann auch zu stemmen, heheheh Ich hätte ja auch lieber ein 16:10 Monitor gehabt aber da ist die Auswahl sehr gering geworden. Aber man gewöhnt sich an die paar Pixel in der Höhe weniger und mittlerweile fällt mir es gar nicht mehr auf.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. November 2010)

Ist doch schnuppe, der unterschied ist doch echt gering. Was mich eher ankotzt ist das 21:9 Format!
Endlich nen Flachbildfernseher gekauft, und bei den meisten Filmen wieder Balken oben und unten
Denke auch das sich 16:9 durchsetzen wird (oder hat), weil die MASSE damit quasi geimpft wird. Und den Herstellern (Samsung, LG, usw.) die eben die Masse ansprechen wollen,
kanns ja nur recht sein das es so wenig Formate wie möglich gibt.


Edit: Das 21:9 Format kann doch bloß von nem Asiaten stammen!


----------



## tn2000 (28. November 2010)

Und ich stehe jetzt genau vor dem Problem.

Mein Samsung 245B ist gestorben 1920 x 1200

Jetzt bin ich auf der suche  Wollte mich mal an einen LED versuchen und siehe da, es gibt nur welche mit 1080. Schaue ich nach den üblichen TFT´s um, sind die meisten auch nur 1080.

Also ich surfe viel und zocke mal vielleicht am WE. Filme schaue ich im Wohnzimmer an der High End Anlage. Das macht mehr Sinn^^

Wenn ich jetzt aber lese, das z.B. ein LED mit 1080 eine Bilddiagonale von 61cm hat, müsste er doch von den Maßen genauso groß sein wie der alte oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
Der 245B war schon ein Wucht und möchte jetzt keinen kleineren (Höhe) Monitor haben.
Oder sind die trotzdem gleich hoch?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

Du verlierst beim 16:9 Format immer ein paar Pixel gegenüber dem 16:10 Format, das ist aber halb so wild. Man gewöhnt sich recht schnell daran, beim Surfen oder zocken hast du jetzt auch keine extremen Nachteile. Ist halt ne Tatsache das, das 16:10 Format aus stirbt, da kann man halt nix machen. Du hast leider nichts geschrieben wie viel du für den neuen Monitor ausgeben willst und wie viel Zoll du gerne hättest, sonst wird es schwer dir einen zu empfehlen.


----------



## Dommerle (28. November 2010)

Ich würde auch 16:9 nehmen!

Ein guter 16:9 Full-HD-Monitor wäre der ASUS VW246H. Der hat viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und ist relativ günstig (ich spreche aus Erfahrung, denn ich habe ihn selbst ).


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. November 2010)

Ganz klar 1920x1200, also 16:10, im PC-Bereich !
Beim Arbeiten eh angebrachter, da nen größeres Sichtfeld, und wenn er hin und wieder noch was älteres zockt und es dafür keine Widescreeneinstellung gibt, macht sich das mit 1600x1200 eh besser! 
16:9 hat meiner Meinung nach hier garnichts verloren, es sei denn man is nur am Filme schauen und aktuelle Spiele zocken und selbst da fänd ichs z.B. bei StarCraft II extrems unangebracht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (28. November 2010)

Ich bin auch für 16:10. Habe selbst einen 24" Samsung, und die meisten Spiele können diese Auflösung! Du musst eben bedenken, dass du bei HD und Full HD Videos oben und unten Balken hast.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

Wann kapieren die Leute endlich das es so gut wie kein 16:10 Monitore mehr gibt. Und die paar die man noch kaufen kann sind entweder zu teuer oder zu schlecht. Bei 16:9 hast du ein extrem große Auswahl an Qualität und Preisen. Also wenn ich mir jetzt einen Monitor kaufen würde dann einen 27 Zöller, hab mir letzten Monat den BX2450 gekauft also ein 24 Zöller. Stünde ich nochmal vor der Endscheidung würde ich sofort zu einem mit 27 Zoll greifen, hier meine Empfehlung:
Samsung SyncMaster P2770H Test Monitor


----------



## INU.ID (28. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> 75% 16:9, 25% 16:10, von allen Modellen die auf dem Markt sind.


Naja, laut Preisvergleich sind es ca. 58% 16:9 (538 Geräte) und 42% 16:10 (385 Geräte). Erst wenn man einzig nach LED-Geräten schaut ändert sich das Verhältnis deutlich (40 Geräte 16:10, 165 Geräte 16:9)

1080p oder 16:9 ist eher eine Film-Auflösung, welche allerdings so von den mit Abstand wenigsten Filmen 1:1 unterstützt bzw verwendet wird. Das war schon beim 16:9 der Röhrengeräte bzw DVDs so, fast kein Film war exakt in 16:9 auf der DVD gespeichert. Es war bzw ist sogar so das die TV-Auflösung 720x576 ist, und um auf 16:9 zu kommen wurden/wird die horizontale Auflösung der DVD einfach reduziert - das 4:3 Bild ergo höher aufgelöst ist.

Da man aber quasi keine LED-TFTs mit 1920x1200 bekommt, man aber mMn eigentlich auch keine TFTs mehr ohne LED kaufen sollte, bleibt einem eh nur der Griff zu einem 1080p/1920x1080/16:9 Gerät. Was ich im übrigen sehr bedauere, da 1920x1200 nunmal die höhere Auflösung ist. (weshalb ich auch noch lange mit meinem 1920x1200 TFT auskommen werde^^)


MFG INU.ID


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

Das mit der LED Technik stimmt natürlich absolut, bin auch von einem 2Zoll auf einen 24 Zoll mit LED umgestiegen. Erstens der LED Monitor verbraucht nur noch halb so viel Strom und die Ausleuchtung ist um einiges besser, sieht man besonders bei schwarzen Flächen. Was auch noch ein Argument ist, er macht keine Geräusche wenn man die Helligkeit verringert da haben viele Monitore mit kalt Licht Kathode Probleme.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. November 2010)

/sign

Besonders die Ausleuchtung merkt man wirklich gravierend.
Gut, ich kann bloß zwischen meinem Monitor (LCD) und meinem Fernseher
LED (Full-LED) vergleichen, und das fällt das Ergebnis extrem aus.
Aber deswegen ist natürlich nicht jeder LED automatisch ne Bombe.
Hab mich damals gegen LED als Monitor entschieden, da es zum damaligen Zeitpunkt keine Geräte gab ( ca.200 €) die mich überzeugt haben.

Heute sehe die Welt höchstwarscheinlich anders aus. Wobei vieles was in Tests kritisiert wird, für mein Auge nicht (kaum) warnehmbar ist!


----------



## Loby (28. November 2010)

Also ich nutze 16:10, weil das beim Surfen deutlich angenehmer ist, wenn man nicht alle 2 Zeilen scrollen muss


----------



## Xion4 (28. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das mit der LED Technik stimmt natürlich absolut, bin auch von einem 2Zoll auf einen 24 Zoll mit LED umgestiegen. Erstens der LED Monitor verbraucht nur noch halb so viel Strom und die Ausleuchtung ist um einiges besser, sieht man besonders bei schwarzen Flächen. Was auch noch ein Argument ist, er macht keine Geräusche wenn man die Helligkeit verringert da haben viele Monitore mit kalt Licht Kathode Probleme.



Beim allem Respekt, deine Argumentation ist *******. Deine Argumentation beruht auf dem Suchergebnis eines Preisvergleichs? Und damit willst du jedes andere für 16:10 vorgetragene Argument zunichte machen?

Normalerweise sollte man von einem User der 5000+ Beiträge hat erwarten können, dass er weiß wie man objektiv argumentiert und nicht seine private Auswahl rechtfertigt.

Am PC halte ich auch 16:10 für sinnvoller, im Speziellen 1920x1200, da die Darstellung in meinen Augen besser ist, man einfach nochmal etwas mehr Platz zum Arbeiten hat. Ich hab auch noch kein Spiel erwischt wo ich nicht 1920x1200 auswählen konnte.

Nur weil die Hersteller vermehrt auf 1080p setzen heißt es noch  lange nicht das etwas anderes ausstirbt, im Speziellen nicht wenn man mit 1920x1200 auch  1920x1080 abdeckt. Und einen evtl. vorhandenen Rand von 60Pixeln oben und 60Pixeln unten lann man ganz gut verschmerzen denke ich.


----------



## Sutta (28. November 2010)

Dass man bei einem Seitenverhältniss von 16:10 in Spielen mehr sehen kann als bei einem von 16:9 sollte ja eigentlich jedem klar sein.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher op das auch bei aktuellen Spielen stimmt, bei Mafia II zB. sieht man mit 16:9 definitiv mehr. 
Technikcheck von PCGH
Für normale Windowsarbeiten ist 16:10 natürlich deutlich angenehmer und bei Filmen hat man halt bei 16:9 einen kleineren (oder selten garkeinen) Rand.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

@Xion4, ich weiß gar nicht warum du dich so aufregst. Das was ich dort gepostet habe ist meine Erfahrung. Heutzutage nicht auf die neue LED Technik zu setzen ist ein Fehler das es nur Vorteile bringt und keinerlei Nachteile. Ein 24 Zöller mit LED gibt es leider nicht und 22 Zoll halte ich für nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Wenn es einen guten 24, oder mehr, mit LED und 16:10 gegeben hätte, kann schon sein das ich mir dann den kaufen würde, sogar wahrscheinlich. Das Problem ist halt das 16:10 ein reines PC Format ist und weder Filmindustrie noch Konsolen noch TV unterstützen das Format und werden es auch nie! Deshalb sind die Tage von 16:10 gezählt und das ist eine Tatsache und keine Vermutung oder ähnliches.


----------



## Xion4 (28. November 2010)

Falsch, es ist deine Interpretation aus Suchergebnissen eines Preisvergleichs. Solange du nicht gerade im Vorstand des grössten Monitorherstelers sitzt ist es auch von dir nur eine Mutmaßung und nichts anderes. Tatsache, das ich nicht lache.

Nebenbei erwähnt solltest du zu deiner Fähigkeit die Zukunft vorrauszusehen auch noch ein Augenmerk auf das Thema "aufmerksam lesen" werfen. Ich habe niemals von LEDs gesprochen, weder positiv, noch negativ. Und zum Thema LEDs lässt sich sagen, dass dieses auch ein wenig überbewertet ist, jedoch die Nachteile einer Edge LED Beleuchtung bei einem PC Monitor nicht so extrem sind wie bei einem TV.

Zudem ist die LED Backlight Technik, es ist nämlich keine LED Technik, nur wieder ein Marketingding welches natürlich auch seine Vorteile hat, technisch sich jedoch zu nem LCD ohne LED Backlight eigentlich kaum unterscheidet.

Der nächste richtige Schritt werden die OLEDs sein, welche jedoch zeitlich noch nicht lange genug ohne verlust laufen. 

Und ganz im Ernst, reines PC Format? Mag sein, aber: ich bin noch an keinem Spiel mit 16:10 gescheitert, und bin mir sicher, das werd ich so schnell auch nicht. Und wie sich das Thema Auflösungen in zukunft entwickelt, weiß keiner, ich bezweifel das bei Full HD Schluß ist, und damit werden sich auch die Seitenverhältnisse früher oder später ändern.

So, und warum mich da was aufregt: du hast nur einen Preisvergleich zitiert, mehr nicht, und das mehrfach, und das unabhängig ob davon, ob andere User dementsprechende Argumente entgegengebracht haben, so war dein Argument immer nur der Preisvergleich. Keine Quellenangaben, keine Studien oder ähnliches. Es war ein einfaches wiederholtes "Ich hab nen LED gekauft mit 1080p, also ist das die richtige Wahl für die Zukunft" Und dann als Beispiele für gute Monitore auch noch Samsungs High End Monitore zu nennen...oh oh. Hab selber einen, und bin zufrieden damit, weiß aber wenigstens, die Monitore sind mit Sicherheit nicht als Referenz zu sehen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

Ich beschäftige mich ja nicht erst seit gestern mit Hardware, 1984 Commodore C64, was mir halt aufgefallen ist das es früher,2 Jahre, viel mehr 16:10 Monitore gab und jetzt es genau umgekehrt ist. Das hat erstens einen kosten Grund für die Hersteller und zweitens die von mir schon genannten Gründe in Bezug auf Unterstützung des Formates. Also meine Meinung die ich hier geäußert habe beruht nicht auf irgendeinen Text den ich irgendwo gelesen habe sonder beruht auf meinen Erfahrungen. Wir sollten uns in 2 Jahren noch mal darüber unterhalten wenn es keine 16:10 Monitore mehr gibt, wenn du magst!


----------



## tn2000 (28. November 2010)

Also ich wollte wieder einen 24 oder vielleicht auch mal größer 

Sollte aber diesmal dann ein LED werden. Nur welcher mmmh
Habe noch keinen 1920 x 1200 gefunden.
Preisvorstellung: um die 300 Euro

Wichtig: keine Betriebsgeräusche, Höhenverstellbar und drehbar


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

Das Problem ist es gibt keine 24 Zoll oder größere Monitore mit LED im Seitenverhältnis 16:10! Also für einen 27 Zöller unter 300€ mit LED das ist zu knapp bei 24 Zoll ist jener hier hervorragend:
LG Electronics Flatron W2486L, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, 2x HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder auch der hier den ich mir gekauft habe:
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Nur mit dem höhenverstellbar und drehbar ist es schwierig.
Der einzige der noch bezahlbar ist mit 27 Zoll und LED hat ist der BenQ, liegt aber etwas über deiner Preisvorstellung:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?a=506755


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist es gibt keine 24 Zoll oder größere Monitore mit LED im Seitenverhältnis 16:10! Also für einen 27 Zöller unter 300€ mit LED das ist zu knapp bei 24 Zoll ist jener hier hervorragend:
> LG Electronics Flatron W2486L, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, 2x HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> oder auch der hier den ich mir gekauft habe:
> Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


ASUS VE278Q, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort, HDMI, Audio | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wäre evtl auch ne Option ....
Achja 16:10 is nicht tot und stirbt so schnell auch nicht, 1680x1050 ist z.B. 16:10.... 2560x1600 is auch 16:10 und das is die gängige Auflösung für 30" Monitore :|


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

Ja stimmt der Ausus ist auch super. Aber die 30 Zöller mit 16:10 haben kein LED Backlight!


----------



## tn2000 (28. November 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja kein Samsung mehr, aber hier habe ich noch einen gefungen.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - LED - Samsung SyncMaster BX2440

Was haltet ihr von dem? Wieviel cm in der Höhe gehen mir denn verloren wenn ich jetzt einen nehme mit 1080?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

Na dann kannst du aber auch gleich zum BX2450 LED greifen der hat nur 2ms Reaktionszeit. Aber eigentlich müsste der der BX2440 auch 2ms haben, müsste nämlich das gleich Panel sein? Steh aber überall 5ms, na dann ist es wohl so.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - LED - Samsung SyncMaster BX2450


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. November 2010)

tn2000 schrieb:


> Wieviel cm in der Höhe gehen mir denn verloren wenn ich jetzt einen nehme mit 1080?


Soweit mir bekannt, ist eigentlich 16:9(1080) in Spielen vorteilhafter, da rechts und links mehr "Spiel" dargestellt wird und du so Gegner siehst, die unter 16:10 noch nicht im Bild sind.


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, ist eigentlich 16:9(z.B.:1080p) in Spielen besser, da rechts und links mehr "Spiel" dargestellt wird und du so Gegner siehst, die unter 16:10 noch nicht im Bild sind.



Mit 1920x1200 sieht man seitlich genausoviel und oben oder unten sogar noch mehr :|


----------



## freak094 (28. November 2010)

> Mit 1920x1200 sieht man seitlich genausoviel und oben oder unten sogar noch mehr :|



da hast du recht


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. November 2010)

Nope....meist sind die Spiele horizontal ausgerichtet, und nicht vertikal!
Wie gesagt meistens!
Essential Games List - Widescreen Gaming Forum
Hor+ bedeutet mehr Sichtweite in der Horizontalen und den Rest kann man sich ja denken
Aber die Unterschiede von 16:10 zu 16:9 sind doch echt gering.
Klar empfindet jeder das was er hat als besser...usw.
Beim Arbeiten am PC 16:10, beim Gamen und Filme schauen 16:9!!!
Mit jeweils kleinem Vorsprung....gemüter beruhigt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> Mit 1920x1200 sieht man seitlich genausoviel und oben oder unten sogar noch mehr :|



Öhm nein. 

Das kommt immer aufs Spiel an. Normalerweiße siehst du mit 1080p mehr, da es eben das BREITERE Format ist.


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Öhm nein.
> 
> Das kommt immer aufs Spiel an. Normalerweiße siehst du mit 1080p mehr, da es eben das BREITERE Format ist.



Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wo 1920x1080 nun breiter ist als 1920x1200 aber wenn du das sagst wirds schon stimmen


----------



## INU.ID (28. November 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch kein Spiel erwischt wo ich nicht 1920x1200 auswählen konnte.


Allerdings sollte man erwähnen - was ich lange auch nicht wusste/gemerkt habe^^ - das viele Spiele bei 1920x1200 die 1080er Auflösung einfach nur strecken.



> Und einen evtl. vorhandenen Rand von 60Pixeln oben und 60Pixeln unten lann man ganz gut verschmerzen denke ich.


Naja, wie gesagt, mit einem 1920x1080er Gerät hat man beim Filme schauen ja auch meistens einen Rand... von daher ist es natürlich egal. ^^


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man erwähnen - was ich lange auch nicht wusste/gemerkt habe^^ - das viele Spiele bei 1920x1200 die 1080er Auflösung einfach nur strecken.
> 
> Naja, wie gesagt, mit einem 1920x1080er Gerät hat man beim Filme schauen ja auch meistens einen Rand... von daher ist es natürlich egal. ^^



Gut mag sein, dass spiele bei 1920x1200 die 1080p auflösung nach oben hin strecken, dann is das meiner Meinung nach aber nicht die Schuld der Auflösung, sondern der Entwickler weil sie es nicht gebacken bekommen haben das vernünftig zu implementieren....


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. November 2010)

Es ist das breitere Format(verhältnis Höhe zu breite)
Essential Games List - Widescreen Gaming Forum
da kannst du lesen welche Spiele von einer größeren horizontalen profitieren
Es sind ca.80% der Spiele, gib das gewünschte Spiel ein und bewege die Maus rein und raus(Bildausschnitt) und du siehst den Unterschied!

Edit:
@INU.ID

das ist richtig, wenn ein Spiel auf ein Format ausgelegt ist werden die anderen gestreckt oder gestaucht!
z.B 21:9 Filme sehen auf 16:9 gestreckt grausam aus. Da lebe ich lieber mit den Rändern, obwohl ich eigentlich keine mehr haben wollte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wo 1920x1080 nun breiter ist als 1920x1200 aber wenn du das sagst wirds schon stimmen



Du checkst es nicht. 

Es ist das breitere FORMAT! Und nicht die breitere Auflösung. Du siehst doch auch nicht mehr in 1920x1200 als in 1680x1050. Sind weniger Pixel, siehst aber genausoviel da GLEICHES FORMAT. 

Weil fast alle Spiele in die Breite skalieren, hast du also auf 16:9 mehr Sichtfläche!


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Es ist das breitere Format(verhältnis Höhe zu breite)
> Essential Games List - Widescreen Gaming Forum
> da kannst du lesen welche Spiele von einer größeren horizontalen profitieren
> Es sind ca.80% der Spiele, gib das gewünschte Spiel ein und bewege die Maus rein und raus(Bildausschnitt) und du siehst den Unterschied!



1920x1200 ist auch ne Widescreen Resolution, aber egal :| und ich finde irgendwie 1080p als "breiter" zu bezeichnen klingt falsch, die Breite sind in beiden Fällen die 1920 Pixel, 1080p is lediglich "schmäler"


> Du checkst es nicht.
> 
> Es ist das breitere FORMAT! Und nicht die breitere Auflösung. Du siehst doch auch nicht mehr in 1920x1200 als in 1680x1050. Sind weniger Pixel, siehst aber genausoviel da GLEICHES FORMAT.
> 
> Weil fast alle Spiele in die Breite skalieren, hast du also auf 16:9 mehr Sichtfläche!


Also seh ich auf dem Desktop auch nicht mehr mit 1920x1200 als mit 1680x1050? :o 
Mir gehts darum, dass man, in der Theorie wenn man es richtig umsetzt, mit 1920x1200 mehr auf den Bildschirm bekommt als mit 1920x1080 .....
Ob das nun alle Spiele können oder nicht interessiert mich eher weniger :x


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

_deleten pls_


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. November 2010)

Verstehst du die bedeutung von Format?


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Verstehst du die bedeutung von Format?



Ja mir is bewusst dass 16:10 und 16:9 unterschiedliche Seitenverhältnisse sind ^.-, Rest siehe Post drüber.
Ich versteh auch worauf ihr hinauswollt, von daher is das schon ok^^ ich finds nur merkwürdig, dass man mit 16:10 das bild nich so "weit" vom Blickfeld her bekommt wie bei 16:9


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

Eigentlich ist die Sache ja ganz einfach, 16:9, 16:10, ist nicht anderes als ein Bruch also man kann auch schreiben 16/9, 16/10. Ich denke dann wirds deutlicher. Wenn beide zum Beispiel 22 Zoll haben ist der eine breiter und der andere höher!


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. November 2010)

@ hwk

Is ja nicht bös gemeint
Aber man hat meistens eher was von mehr breite als höhe.
Theoretisch kann man dir recht geben, praktisch meist nicht.
In finde es ja auch nicht besonders prickelnd (21:9) ist mir zuviel des guten!


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> @ hwk
> 
> Is ja nicht bös gemeint
> Aber man hat meistens eher was von mehr breite als höhe.
> ...



is ja schon ok^^ man lernt ja was dabei! ;D
Man kann also sagen! ... wenn man n Bild hat das 16cm zu 9 cm Format hat, und das dann auf 10cm höhe anpassen will, müsste man sozusagen zoomen, bis der Rand oben und unten anliegt... dadurch fällt an der Seite was weg .... i see i see ^^
Aber der andere Weg wäre auch möglich, soll heißen man zeigt wenn Beide Bilder in der Breite den gleichen Wert haben beim 16:10 Bild dann einfach das, was man vorher beim 16:9 Bild in der Vertikalen nicht gesehen hat....


----------



## tn2000 (28. November 2010)

Und wieviel macht das jetzt am Monitor jetzt in der Höhe aus (cm)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> Ja mir is bewusst dass 16:10 und 16:9 unterschiedliche Seitenverhältnisse sind ^.-, Rest siehe Post drüber.
> Ich versteh auch worauf ihr hinauswollt, von daher is das schon ok^^ ich finds nur merkwürdig, dass man mit 16:10 das bild nich so "weit" vom Blickfeld her bekommt wie bei 16:9



WIeso wunderst du dich? Die Spielen skalieren in 90% der Fälle in die Breite. Also die Horizontale. Ergo hab ich die gleiche Sichtfläche in der Höhe, obwohl ich weniger Pixel habe. Dafür das ich aber das breitere Format habe, sehe ich mehr rechts und links. Spiele die in die Höhe skalieren sind selten, weshalb 16:9 besser für Gamer geeignet ist.


----------



## hwk (28. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> WIeso wunderst du dich? Die Spielen skalieren in 90% der Fälle in die Breite. Also die Horizontale. Ergo hab ich die gleiche Sichtfläche in der Höhe, obwohl ich weniger Pixel habe. Dafür das ich aber das breitere Format habe, sehe ich mehr rechts und links. Spiele die in die Höhe skalieren sind selten, weshalb 16:9 besser für Gamer geeignet ist.



Meinen letzten Post lesen


----------



## butter_milch (28. November 2010)

Wenn man unbedingt mit 16:9 spielen möchte kann man dies auch mit einem 16:10 Monitor, indem man über den Grafikkarten-Treiber einstellt, dass nicht skaliert werden soll und dann die entsprechende Auflösung wählt. Mich stören schwarze Balken nicht.

16:10 ist 16:9 in meinen Augen ganz klar überlegen, da es alles kann was 16:9 kann und bei 1920x1200 ganze 230.400 Pixel mehr bietet.


----------



## Superwip (28. November 2010)

Genau- wenn man so viel Wert auf einen maximalen Bildausschnitt legt kann man bei einem 1920x1200 Schirm immernoch mit Balken arbeiten... ohne im Vergleich zu einem 1920x1080 Schirm Auflösung einzubüßen


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. November 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> is ja schon ok^^ man lernt ja was dabei! ;D
> Man kann also sagen! ... wenn man n Bild hat das 16cm zu 9 cm Format hat, und das dann auf 10cm höhe anpassen will, müsste man sozusagen zoomen, bis der Rand oben und unten anliegt... dadurch fällt an der Seite was weg .... i see i see ^^
> Aber der andere Weg wäre auch möglich, soll heißen man zeigt wenn Beide Bilder in der Breite den gleichen Wert haben beim 16:10 Bild dann einfach das, was man vorher beim 16:9 Bild in der Vertikalen nicht gesehen hat....


Es kommt auf die Quelle an(Bild,Video,Film) für welches Format es gemacht wurde. Wenn es z.b 16:9 war, dann hat man bei 16:10 seitlich einbußen.
Wenn es 16:10 war, dann hat mann bei 16:9 in der Höhe einbußen.
Der primäre Faktor ist jedoch die breite, deswegen heißt es 
16:9 und nicht 9:16......so hab ich das zumindest in erinnerung...lasse mich aber auch gerne eines bessern belehren wenns nicht so ist!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. November 2010)

Ich denke man kann es auch so zusammen fassen. Bei EgoShotern ist es vorteilhaft wenn man rechts und links mehr sieht, also 16:9, da man einen besseren Überblick über das Schlachtfeld hat. Bei Rennspielen und Strategiespielen ist 16:10 im Vorteil. Da aber immer mehr Spiele von der Konsole her kommen wird die Unterstützung von 16:10 nicht immer vorhanden sein, 16:9 dagegen schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2010)

Öhm, bei bei Games muss die Breite nicht immer so vorteilhaft sein, da kommt es einfach auf mehr Bildinformationen an und die liefert ein 16:10 Monitor nun mal eher als ein 16:9 Monitor.

Außerdem wer sagt denn, dass beim 16:9 Monitor das Bild breiter ist, es kann ja auch oben/unten was fehlen.
Das müssten man mal mit Screenshots der gleichen Stelle vergleichen.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. November 2010)

Kann man ja
Essential Games List - Widescreen Gaming Forum
Spiele sind in Alphabetischer Reihenfolge, rechts daneben steht dann entweder Hor+ oder Ver+(ob sie von mehr horizontale oder vertikale profitieren), klicke auf Hor+ (80% der Spiele) und seh dir die Screenshots an. Einfach mit dem mauszeiger ins Bild und wieder raus!


----------



## butter_milch (30. November 2010)

-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Quelle an(Bild,Video,Film) für welches Format es gemacht wurde. Wenn es z.b 16:9 war, dann hat man bei 16:10 seitlich einbußen.
> Wenn es 16:10 war, dann hat mann bei 16:9 in der Höhe einbußen.
> Der primäre Faktor ist jedoch die breite, deswegen heißt es
> 16:9 und nicht 9:16......so hab ich das zumindest in erinnerung...lasse mich aber auch gerne eines bessern belehren wenns nicht so ist!



Warum sollte man dort seitliche Einbußen haben? Auf einem Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 kann man ein Bild in FullHD (1920x1080) ohne irgendwelche Einbußen anzeigen lassen.

Das gleiche gilt für Spiele, wenn man unbedingt eine größere FOV haben möchte.

Es gibt keinen Existenzgrund für 16:9 Monitore. Das Problem ist, dass das Format 16:10 am aussterben ist, obwohl es keinen einzigen logischen Grund dafür gibt. Es ist, als würden Leute plötzlich wieder 4:3 haben wollen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2010)

Wenn du so argumentierst, ist 16:10 auch beschissen, da 16:11 ja auch mehr Sichtfläche bietet. Warum nicht gleich 1:1?


----------



## kazzig (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde mir nächste Woche den iiyama ProLite E2607WS-1 und den neuen Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH bestellen und die beiden vergleichen. Ich kann mich ja dann natürlich gerne nochmal melden und Euch meine Eindrücken teilen


----------



## Torr Samaho (9. Januar 2012)

kazzig schrieb:


> Ich werde mir nächste Woche den iiyama ProLite E2607WS-1 und den neuen Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH bestellen und die beiden vergleichen. Ich kann mich ja dann natürlich gerne nochmal melden und Euch meine Eindrücken teilen


 
hallo kazzig, 
wie ist dein test verlaufen?
habe nämlich schon länger eben den iiyama ProLite E2607WS-1, bin eigentlich damit zufrieden... nur schlage ich mich jetzt mit der frage herum, wie mein nächstes upgrade aussehen soll.
16:10 oder 16:9 - na ja, ich will keinen glaubenskrieg draus machen, aber ich rücke nur von 16:10 ab wenn das tatsächliche vorteile bietet.
wegen der frage 120 hz "nur" full hd vs 60 hz höhere auflösung mache ich nen anderen thread auf, ich habe nicht sofort gesehen dass dein 16:9 gegenkandidat keine 120 hz hat, möchte hier kein OT.


----------

